# Non-scale Vehicles on F Scale Layouts?



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience (good or bad) in using non-scale vehicles with F scale (1:20.32) layouts other than in obvious forced perspective situations. I haven’t been able to find many 1/20 scale vehicles except for a few modern-era racing cars. There are some really nice die-cast models of old farm equipment, bulldozers, cars and trucks in 1/16 and 1/18 scales – and quite a variety of plastic and die-cast vehicles in the 1/24 and 1/25 scales.

I’ve done the math so I already know what the actual differences are between the various large scales. Using F scale as the norm, the other scales stack up as follows:

1/16 = 27% larger (1.27)
1/18 = 13% larger (1.129)
1/20.32 = exact (1.000)
1/22.5 = 10% smaller (0.903)
1/24 = 15% smaller (0.847)
1/25 = 19% smaller (0.813) 

I was thinking that the prototype farm tractors, bulldozers, and trucks from the 1920 – 1940 era would be somewhat smaller than modern day vehicles, so their larger scale size would be less noticeable. I also run fairly large equipment for NG; K-27's and the like, so again, larger size vehicles might not look too obvious. Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions or pitfalls to look out for? Would I need to separate the non-scale vehicles from nearby scale-sized elements of the layout? If so by how much?

Just looking to pick the brains of you folks that have already "been there - done that." 

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob

While your arithmetic is correct, our eyes see things like vehicles in 3 dimensions. Thus a vehicle that was modelled in 1/25 scale would appear to our eyes as occupying a space only 3/4**3 or about45% the space of a full 1:20 vehicle. This is definitely verrrry noticeable unless forced perspective is used. If you use the 10 foot rule for example, even a carved block of wood painted blue will suffice as a vehicle but who details a scene to be observed from 10 feet away?

There is a nice range of cars made in kits by Hubley in 1:20 scale. These kits are of Model T and Model A Fords plus other cars from the 20s. Since they are made of diecast metal they are not shake the box kits but they are not difficult to build. They are frequently available on Ebay or at the train shows from dealers in old used items.

If you must use out of scale items, try searching for 1:18 farm equipment or models of older 1:16 farm equipment. Sometimes fire engines and the like are available in scales close to 1:20 as well. Used judiciously these vehicles can brighten up a scene.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

For some items, hardly anybody has any idea what size the 1:1 is in relation to the size of any other of the items you might have, especially really old things like steam locomotives or steam tractors or most old automobiles, so minor scale differences are not too bad. 

Problems occur if the item has something that is easily distinguishable as to relative size to any human forms nearby, such as a human figure near a doorway or a chair or maybe the seat of a tractor. 

Similar items, such as two tractors, can look bad if they have radically different sized seats, even if no human figures are near them. If the seats are similar sized, or one can be modified or replaced to match the other one, then most folk won't know that they are not models of the same tractor in different scales, but rather will think they are models of two different sized originals.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I find that the 1:18 stuff looks pretty good with my 1:20 figures.













However, the 1:24 vehicle looks way too tiny.










Here's a shot I did a few years back:














Left to right - A 1:19 Ford Pickup, a 1:20 person, a 1:20 Ford, a 1:22.5 person, and a 1:24 vehicle.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

For myself I have found that 1/18 vehicles look best for narrow gauge F scale items, 1/24 vehicle next to a 1/20 scale K will make it look like a Big Boy in comparison. the larger scale auto helps reinforce the smaller sized equipment in narrow gauge rail use, 1/24 cars are small enough to work OK-ish with 1/29 equipment and tend to look better in my eye than 1/32 vehicles.


----------

